# General > Gardening >  cast iron table ends

## alistair harper

For sale Victorian style cast iron table ends with center strentheners. 65cm high 35cm wide at feet and 86cm wide with strenthers. £90 0no buyer to uplift from halkirk or deliver local for fuel money.photo can be sent on request

----------

